# New Engine shop



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

The L & Gp Rail has a new engine shop. To start I have give a big thank you to the 
CEO of CapeAnn rail lvMosher.
He sent photos of his engine shop to me and I took it from there. Apx. 2 weeks
ago I got off my back side and found a sign shop that had Sintra. In less then
a week I had what you see done,still working on the roof but have other things to do
right now.
Thanks again Larry


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks great! Can’t wait to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking really good Dick! Looks like a modern version of Larry's.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, that is cool--what material are you using? Looks just like what I want to build. 

Regards, 

Matt


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Gays, Matt the edges are 5/8 X 1 ½ ABS trim board from HD, the 
flat stock is 6mm Sintra which is ABS board from a sign shop apx. $70 for 
a 4x8 sheet, but will not rot.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

studeclunker thank you for posting the how to post pictures


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Always glad to help out. The greatest reward of such a thing is seeing the result. A bit like here!







Keep on with the good work, and let us in on the progress. That way we can, vicariously at least, share in the fun!







It's going to be a long time before I can start construction on my buildings. I have to get a railroad going first.







So, thanks for sharing yours.


----------

